# Livery South Oxon. specifically Henley on Thames



## marmalade88 (23 July 2014)

Hi All, 

I currently live in Henley, on the Oxfordshire side of the bridge. I'm looking for a livery yard within a 25 minute drive (must NOT involve crossing bridge), with at least one floodlit or indoor school, good hacking (on or off road, not bothered which) all year turnout and part or full livery. 

Going to view a few in the next week or so and would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has been at any and how much bang you get for your buck, also services, comments on access hours etc;

Cane End Stud

Checkendon Equestrian Centre 

Brackenhill Livery 

Bockmer

I've heard of Ewelme Park Stables but can't seem to find any info. 

Any thoughts or feedback welcomed. 

Would also be willing to go towards Marlow.

Kind Regards


----------



## ihatework (23 July 2014)

HenleyRider said:



			Hi All, 

I currently live in Henley, on the Oxfordshire side of the bridge. I'm looking for a livery yard within a 25 minute drive (must NOT involve crossing bridge), with at least one floodlit or indoor school, good hacking (on or off road, not bothered which) all year turnout and part or full livery. 

Going to view a few in the next week or so and would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has been at any and how much bang you get for your buck, also services, comments on access hours etc;

Cane End Stud

Checkendon Equestrian Centre 

Brackenhill Livery 

Bockmer

I've heard of Ewelme Park Stables but can't seem to find any info. 

Any thoughts or feedback welcomed. 

Would also be willing to go towards Marlow.

Kind Regards
		
Click to expand...

I'm based at Cane End Stud, it really is a lovely yard, nice atmosphere with a YM that really cares about the horses and goes the extra mile.
There is a floodlit 25x60 school, access to hacking directly out the back of property and a real variety of horses/owners. Turnout is supposed to be all year and it is for the most part. We are now completely full and using the land to maximum capacity so I wouldn't be surprised to see some restrictions imposed this winter. On paper it looks expensive option. Once you are there you don't want to leave!

Checkendon Equestrian is quite different. It is cheaper than Cane end and has indoor schools, a walker (albeit old and creaky) etc. but it is more geared up to 'production line' care and the attention to detail /quality can sometimes fall short. They only get about 3-4 hours out a day in winter. It's not awful by any stretch but I ended up quite frustrated/disappointed by a few things when I was there.

Brackenhill I looked around. The indoor school is amazing and the yards big attraction. My gut feeling about the management told me not to go there and they seem to have turnover.

Bockmer would be the cheaper more agricultural option!

Ewelme park again is lovely. If you google Kate Lockwood, she runs an Osteo practise and also manages the yard. They have a Facebook page.

I know that Suzie Waltons yard is also thought of quite highly. I don't have their details but equestrian world would if you popped in there.

Lastly, there is a small yard called Chiltern View who just advertised a space on their Facebook page - you would want to move quick on that as it will likely be snapped up - that is where I would head for full livery if I wasn't at CE


----------



## marmalade88 (23 July 2014)

ihatework said:



			Lastly, there is a small yard called Chiltern View who just advertised a space on their Facebook page - you would want to move quick on that as it will likely be snapped up - that is where I would head for full livery if I wasn't at CE
		
Click to expand...

Are these the right people https://www.facebook.com/highwood.stables.3?fref=ts ????

I have to add them as a friend to see anything.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ihatework (23 July 2014)

Yes, that is the right link


----------



## Kikke (26 July 2014)

just on a side note, checkendon do all night turnout all winter so at least 14 hours, by no means 3-4 hours winter turnout!


----------



## RUNVS (25 September 2014)

From my experience Checkendon is good if you like a busy, social yard - it's got indoor and outdoor arenas, all year turnout - I have a friend there who's horse is out 24/7, a walker, onsite competitions etc.  
Brackenhill - recently under new management (within the last month or so I think), lovely indoor school, good sized boxes, a bit limited with hacking.
Cane End - lovely smart stables but let down by a lack of any facilities. No walker, a good sized arena but with a really deep surface - I took my horse there a few months back and he really struggled. The hacking is ok though. I think that there are better places for the money.
Hardwick Stud - you wouldn't have to cross the toll bridge. Small school with an iffy surface, good hacking, stables are a bit on the narrow side as it's an old military yard. A bit rough and ready but quite functional.
Or there's Hillfields in Lower Basildon which is very nice but you'd have to cross Goring bridge although it might be a bit far for you.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 September 2014)

HenleyRider said:



			Hi All, 

I currently live in Henley, on the Oxfordshire side of the bridge. I'm looking for a livery yard within a 25 minute drive (must NOT involve crossing bridge), with at least one floodlit or indoor school, good hacking (on or off road, not bothered which) all year turnout and part or full livery. 

Going to view a few in the next week or so and would appreciate thoughts from anyone who has been at any and how much bang you get for your buck, also services, comments on access hours etc;

Cane End Stud

Checkendon Equestrian Centre 

Brackenhill Livery 

Bockmer

I've heard of Ewelme Park Stables but can't seem to find any info. 

Any thoughts or feedback welcomed. 

Would also be willing to go towards Marlow.

Kind Regards
		
Click to expand...


 there are several yards around Beaconsfield is that too far??

 what size horse


----------

